# Google street view



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Is everyone aware (I'm sure you are but just in case) that practically the whole of Spain is covered by Google Street View? You can go virtual house-hunting at street level, check out not only the property but the surroundings too, find out if there is a sewerage works down the road or a nightclub next door ... 

If you haven't used it before you just need to locate the address on Google Maps and drag the little orange man at the top of the scale-bar onto the street you want.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Is everyone aware (I'm sure you are but just in case) that practically the whole of Spain is covered by Google Street View? You can go virtual house-hunting at street level, check out not only the property but the surroundings too, find out if there is a sewerage works down the road or a nightclub next door ...
> 
> If you haven't used it before you just need to locate the address on Google Maps and drag the little orange man at the top of the scale-bar onto the street you want.


I love street view!!!

my brother thinks I live in an orange building above a bar - not quite right


I however KNOW that he *doesn't* live 5 houses from a lake in Queensland - more like a 10 minute drive


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

At a previous house we lived in here in Spain they've actually caught my husband standing at the front door eating a sandwich!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> At a previous house we lived in here in Spain they've actually caught my husband standing at the front door eating a sandwich!!
> 
> Jo xxx


oops!!!


was he dressed?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> oops!!!
> 
> 
> was he dressed?


Fortunately yes!!!! You cant tell who he is unless you know he would be there........

Here have a look Alhaurín de la Torre, Spain - Google Maps


Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I only found out by accident last year that we were on street view. Fortunately when it went past it 's only got the back of me !


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

No street view for us yet, but we have electricity and flush toilets!!

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But Google has been taken to court in Spain about this recently although it's been here since 2008.
Spain sues googles street view for violating data protection laws - eBrandz Search Marketing & Technology News


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But Google has been taken to court in Spain about this recently although it's been here since 2008.
> Spain sues googles street view for violating data protection laws - eBrandz Search Marketing & Technology News



YOU'RE BACK!!! We were wondering where you were PW!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> YOU'RE BACK!!! We were wondering where you were PW!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hahaha, far too long a holiday in the land of no internet (MIL's house). Enforced unfortunately. Anyway here we are. It was in the 20º's in Bilbao. Got as far as Somosierra (mountain range about 150 kms from Madrid) and we saw the grey clouds awaiting us!!
OH is still there with a crippling bout of lumbago. Either that or he prefers his mothers cooking! To be fair she is a *great* cook :hungry:!!!


----------

